# Something hard, sharp & fluffy



## PlasticSpanner (Sep 9, 2007)

Been away from here for a while as my new car build kinda took priority, but we did manage to get away for a week in South Wales & visited a farm funground thing. (for the kids of course! )

Something hard?







Something sharp?






& something fluffy? ( if anyone knows what this thing is please tell us!  )


----------



## AbelR74 (Sep 9, 2007)

Wow, I really like that fluffy thing!  Great shot on that one!


----------



## Icon72 (Sep 9, 2007)

I like the "sharp" shot best myself. Nice clean background, crisp tones, very nice.

Regarding "fluffy", I'm going to guess an alpaca maybe?


----------



## Antarctican (Sep 9, 2007)

Yeah, my guess is also an 'alpaca' for the fluffy one.

Those sharp horns are wicked! (That one might possibly be a scimitar-horned oryx, but I could be wrong.)


----------



## gamerz (Sep 9, 2007)

The fluffy thing looks like an El Paca, or lama... or an emu! (Flashback to if I had a million dollars).


----------



## noescape (Sep 9, 2007)

Very nice!!!!

I would assume that's a Llama because of the open face.... but Alpaca is a close one!


----------



## Corry (Sep 11, 2007)

I love the sharp one! I love the way the light hits the horns!  Great shots, Squirt!


----------



## Vinnay (Sep 11, 2007)

I hear Llamas have the some of the softest fur on the planet. Llama or not, that thing looks comfy! Actually almost bought me a giant african spurred tortoise a few weeks back. Great shots too!


----------

